# I can't find Hardboard!



## KenBry

Guys, where do you get your sheets of Hardboard? The Local Lowes and Home Depot don't have it. Just looking for a place that you guys normally find it.


----------



## TrBlu

I usually buy hardboard at Lowe's. In my local store the have the hardboard in the panelling section, instead of plywood/lumber.


----------



## dbhost

Tempered hardboard is as common as 2×4s around here. Both Lowes and Home Depot carry it… On the shelf below the peg board which is just hardboard with a mess of holes in it… It's usually by the lattice boards and stuff, not with the plywood…


----------



## Danpaddles

bLowes. Try again. Go in person, if you call and ask, you might have been asking someone who wouldn't know hardwood from from hardboard from softwood. They might call it masonite, try that. It may be near the paneling, rather than the plywood. It comes tempered, which gives it a darker color and a little more strength, I think the tempered is smooth both sides, the regular is meshed, sort of looks like screen, on one side. There is also a melamine variety at our Lowes, white, sorta painted on one side.

I almost never touch the stuff, but it just so happens today I cut some, for a sacrificial table top. (No, I am not going to sacrifice any virgins….)

good luck with it.


----------



## ssnvet

Hard board = tempered board = masonite

maybe they just call it something different.

I've seen it in smaller sheets down low around these parts.


----------



## KenBry

OH CRUD, I never thought it would be in the paneling section. Been in the plywood area looking. I'll give that a try. THANKS!


----------



## sbryan55

Ken they usually have it in the molding and trim section at Lowe's.


----------



## woodman88

I Always purchase mine at Lowes or HD


----------



## Elizabeth

Newbie question - I've never worked with hardboard. What are some good uses for it?


----------



## CharlieM1958

Elizabeth: I use it for making router templates, and for parts of jigs occasionally.


----------



## Viking

HD and Lowes carry both 3/16" and 1/8" tempered hardboard and both keep in paneling section.

Wish I could find some 1/4" like they used to sell. Have a couple of work tables built with sacrificial 1/4" tempered hardboard tops and wood banding around outside. When I have to replace with the 3/16" material I will have to remove and reinstall the edge banding 1/16" lower or it will be proud of the surface. Hope they are saving a lot of cost with this thickness reduction.


----------



## DIYaholic

Viking,

Just replace the 1/4" with 3/16" hardboard, make a jig/fence, run a router horizontally with a bearing guided flush cutting bit (template bit). There's no need to remove the edge banding.


----------



## Grandpa

Viking I have a table with sacrificial melamine on the top. You can turn it over when it gets rough and go twice as long. My old eyes like the white because it is easy to find things on the surface. You can get it in 1/4 I think.


----------



## Viking

Randy / Grandpa;

Both great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Viking,
Your welcome.

Wow! Usually, when I have a good idea, it just dies from loneliness


----------



## Grandpa

Your welcome from here also. I am with DIY on this….LOL Wish you the best on your endeavor 
Melamine turns the wood glue loose pretty easily also. a plus for me.


----------



## dbhost

Elizabeth.

I use a lot of tempered hardboard, mostly for shop fixtures. Mostly jigs and table tops. I use it mainly for fence and table faces where things have to slide across it. It is somewhat slick, and doesn't tend to chip out as much as melamine.


----------



## Dusty56

If you really need the *full 1/4"* THB , it is available. Call your local lumber yard , not Lowes or HoDepo.


----------



## IrreverentJack

Elizabeth, If hardboard gets damp it needs to be dried flat or it will set in all kinds of interesting shapes. This fellow uses that property to make warplane replicas for museums. -Jack


----------



## Viking

I just remembered what else I dislike about the change from 1/4" to 3/16" hardboard.

I use the HB for drawer bottoms in "shop furniture". I used to cut the bottom panel grooves in drawers with a 1/4" straight router bit in my router table but, have to take a couple of passes over table saw blade now.

Anyone seen a 3/16" straight router bit out there?

Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55

try a local cabinet shop. give em a call first. some will sell to you, (if you run your own business), which you do, don't you?


> ? isn't it called Kens Kupboards, or something like that


??? you know what I mean?


----------



## Dusty56

*3/16" router bits*...I just bought one from WoodCraft to match some inlay that I bought from them.
Freud solid carbide , less than $20 : )


----------



## JoeLyddon

Yes!

Just ask for Masonite... they will know.


----------



## Viking

Thanks for the info Dusty 56. Will stop by there tomorrow.


----------



## Dusty56

Hi Viking , I opted for the Freud solid carbide , but they also had the WoodRiver brand for a couple dollars less.
I haven't had any problems with the WoodRiver bits that I own so far , but for a couple bucks more , I chose the Freud : )


----------



## Viking

Dusty;

At the risk of seeming to hijack this thread, I have also had good luck with several WR router bits in my collection. On line, I noticed that they also have 7/32" straight bits as well. May get both so I can make one pass on drawer bottom grooves to fit the 3/16" HB. I am on major project to get my shop organized and have many drawers to build. The HB makes good drawer bottoms, in my opinion.

Thanks


----------



## Dusty56

I wouldn't consider this as hijacking this thread. The OP received proper and numerous answers to his question, and adding a source for a tool for the undersized hardboard shouldn't be a problem. More info can't hurt : )
I have drawers to build as well , and your question led me to an answer as what to use for the bottoms : )
Thank you !


----------



## chrisstef

I think a fellow LJ has what yoru lookin for … hardboard right … http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34698


----------



## JoeLyddon

*R O F A L M A O !!*


----------



## Dusty56

*chrisstef* LMAO !!


----------



## chrisstef

lol man i was going back n forth about posting that one but i honestly couldnt resist ... my sense of humor hasnt really evolved much than that from a construction site.


----------



## DS

I believe that technically what is being talked about as 3/16" hardboard is most likely 5mm hardboard.
There seems to be a trend to metric thicknesses in plywood and sheet goods these days. (Damned imported plywood)


----------



## Viking

So, DS251 …...... I went to Woodcraft today and bought a 3/16" router bit. You now tell me I should have bought a 5mm bit?

I am not sure plywood, hardboard, etc. have gone metric or cheap?


----------



## Sarit

Hardboard is the generic term for high density fiberboard.
Tempered Hardboard is just hardboard that's been treated with oil and heat to make it more durable.
Double sided means that you have a smooth side on both faces. There is both double sided regular and tempered versions. Masonite is just a brand name of hardboard just like Kleenex is for tissue.


----------

